# Redheads- puppies and grown ups



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

Your pups are so elegant [as are the adults] and Quincy looks so wise


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You pups are elegant. I am sure you are going to miss them despite all the work. I love the 3rd picture. Instead of Vitruvian Man you have Vitruvian Poodle!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL! They remind me of those two headed animals in Ripley's Believe It Or Not!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Poor Quincy wants to be a redhead, too! Maybe you could use the same hair coloring my two teenagers just used -- both are now sporting dos about the same color as Cayenne!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think he thinks he IS a redhead! LOL! I have seen kids around here about the colour of Cayenne too. She gets hers free and they have to pay for it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is Cayenne's sister Molly, our California girl.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That's a lot of red! Always love looking at your pictures.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I love the photos, the dogs and puppies are just beautiful!


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

What beautiful poodles! I love the reds. Thank you for sharing all the gorgeous pics with us. Paul


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of your crew's, and always love seeing pictures of them. Journey's color is getting redder!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

minipoodlelover said:


> I'm a huge fan of your crew's, and always love seeing pictures of them. Journey's color is getting redder!


Thanks so much! I think she is getting redder too. This is what the breeder and I expected, but you kind of hold your breath while it is happening!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Deb got this lovely picture of Cayenne yesterday...


----------

